
List of paid educational resources offered for free during Covid-19 - staranjeet
https://github.com/taranjeet/awesome-paid-resources-free-during-covid19
======
staranjeet
OP here

Many generous people/startup and organisations are coming forward to offer
their valuable courses for free during this COVID 19. This encourages more
people to stay at home and keeps them engaged while learning from the best
resources.

If you know of any such resource please contribute to the repo or submit your
entry here:
[https://forms.gle/fQ3pcyUrsQop4Va59](https://forms.gle/fQ3pcyUrsQop4Va59)

